# CPU 318 und 313C über MPI vernetzen



## MaurerT (4 August 2011)

Hallo , ich möchte die oben genannten CPU`S über den MPI-Bus vernetzen. Die Leitungslänge beträgt ca. 70m und ich bin mir nicht Sicher ob ich einen Repeater bebötige (wenn ja welchen) oder eben nicht, da ich bis jetzt in den Handbüchern noch nichts passendes gefunden habe. Die genaue Typbezeichnung lautet 6ES7313-5BE01-0AB0 und 6ES7318-2AJ00-0AB0. Danke schon mal.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (4 August 2011)

Ist ein Repeater nicht nur dann notwendig, wenn die max. Anzahl an Teilnehmern innerhalb eines "Segments" erreicht ist? Bin zwar nicht der Techniker, aber dass ein Repeater mit der Leitungslänge was zu tun hat wäre mir neu, lasse mich aber gerne belehren...


----------



## volker (4 August 2011)

sollte problemlos funktionieren


----------



## Tigerente1974 (4 August 2011)

So aus dem Kopf: Ich habe mal gelesen, dass MPI-Bus bis 100m kein Thema ist.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (4 August 2011)

MaurerT schrieb:


> da ich bis jetzt in den Handbüchern noch nichts passendes gefunden habe.



Die Suche bei Siemens ergab sofort einen Treffer... 

http://support.automation.siemens.c...tion=cssearch&searchinprim=&nodeid99=&x=0&y=0


----------



## MaurerT (4 August 2011)

Wenn ich im Link von "Tigerente" reinschaue, gibt es anscheinend doch eine Bergrenzung von 50m je Segment (siehe Bild)


Baudrate 
S7-300-CPUs (potenzialgebundene MPI‑Schnittstelle) 
ohne CPU 314C-2 PN/DP, CPU 315‑2 PN/DP, CPU 317, CPU 319
CPU 314C-2 PN/DP, CPU 315‑ PN/DP, CPU 317, CPU 319
19,2 kbit/s
50 m
1000 m
187,5 kbit/s
1,5 Mbit/s
-
200 m
3,0 Mbit/s
100 m
6,0 Mbit/s
12,0 Mbit/s


----------



## JesperMP (4 August 2011)

313C MPI Schnittstelle hat keine galwanische Trennung.
318-2DP MPI/DP Schnittstelle hat galwanische Trennung.

Die 50 m Begrenzung stammen von wenn nur MPI Schnittstellen ohne galwanische Trennung in verwendung sind.
Für MPI/DP Schnittstellen MIT galwanische Trennung gelten dieselbe Regeln für Busgeschwindigkeit und Abstände wie bei Profibus.
Ob die 50 m Begrenzung bestehen wenn nur 1 Schnittstelle keine Galwanische Trennung hat ? Bin nicht sicher.
Ich vermute auch das die Begrenzung hat nichts zu tun mit den Datentransfer, aber hat zu tun mit den Gefahr von Spannungsunterschiede von entfernte Orten.
Die MPI Schnittstelle ohne Trennung hat ja direkt Verbindung zum CPU Platine.
Unter alle Umständen dafür sorgen das es gibt eine gute Potentialausgleichsverbindung zwischen die zwei Orten.


----------

